# Xorg will ... Nun Themen [Sound] und [Graphik]

## Soak

Hi!

ich hab ein riessen problem.

Ich versuche ständig das XORG auf meinen Rechner zu installieren, funktioniert nicht, da es einen fehler ausspuckt.

Zu den Hardwareangaben:

AMD Athlon64 3200+

1024MB DDR-RAM

300GB-HDD

ATI Radeion9600XT

ich hab sogar ein build.log davon gemacht ....

Dies Taucht auf:

```

Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r2 failed.

!!! Function build, Line 974, Exitcode 2

!!! make World failed

...

```

bei mir ist alles auf den neuesten stand.  

Ich hab mir zudem die 64-Bit-Version runtergeladen, konnte man sich ja vorstellen  :Smile: 

währe super, wenn jemand nen total-noob in sachen linux wie mir helfen kann.  :Wink: Last edited by Soak on Fri Aug 12, 2005 2:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SinoTech

Naja, zunächst bräuchten wir dazu die richtige Fehlermeldung (Was du gepostet hast ist nur das Resultat, nämlich das der build fehlschlug). Die Fehlermeldung die wir brauchen steht in den 20 Zeilen darüber.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Soak

ich bin irgendwie zu blöd zum suchen, da ich es irgendwie nich finde oO -.-

ich hab mal die LOG-Datei mal hier hochgeladen:

http://mitglied.lycos.de/chipigoku/build.log

hoffe es ist für alle gut zu sehen ^^

----------

## psyqil

Schuß ins Blaue: 

```
emerge flex
```

----------

## SinoTech

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Schuß ins Blaue: 
> 
> ```
> emerge flex
> ```
> ...

 

Bin mir ziemlich sicher das dein Schuß ins Blaue ein Volltreffer wird  :Wink: 

@ soak

Die Fehlermeldung die wir gebraucht haben ist diese:

```

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lfl

```

(Also Meldungen über nicht gefundene Dateien oder alles was das Wort "ERROR" beinhaltet. Am besten immer die letzten 20 Zeilen posten, damit liegt man eigentlich nie falsch  :Smile: . )

Mfgf

Sino

----------

## Soak

frage... wo bekomme ich die datei her?

weil durch euch bin ich schonmal weitergekommen aber noch nicht am ziel X)

das bescheuerte ist, dass ein freund von mir die meiste arbeit gemacht hat (hat in seiner BS fach LINUX, welches ich erst in einem monat bekomme -.-)

edit:

BOAH, bin ich BLÖD! emerge is ja eine installation/kompilierung -.- mir kann einer ein lösung vor die nase halten, aber ich seh sie trotzdem nich ^^' da merkt man wieder, dass ich einfach noch nichts drauf hab  :Razz: 

----------

## psyqil

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge flex
> ```
> ...

 

Edit: Ah, hab' ich doch einen Groschen fallen hören! Glückwunsch!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Soak

Nun hab ich ein problem mit doxygen -.-

da ein freund von mir mit der logdatei geholfen hat, weiss ich nichmehr, wie der befehl fuer das erstellen der log-datei ist.

.... koennte das mir jemand mal sagen ^^'

----------

## SinoTech

Gibt drei Möglichkeiten

1. Komplette Ausgabe von deinem emerge in eine Datei umlenken:

```

$ emerge irgendwas 2>&1 >logdatei.txt

```

2. "emerge" logt automatisch mit. Dazu musst du nur eine Variable in der "/etc/make.conf" eintragen:

```

PORT_LOGDIR="/ein/Verzeichniss/zum/Loggen/"

```

Dadrin findest du dann die ganzen Logdateien der merges.

3. Falls du unter X bist, ganz einfach mergen lassen, dann den gewünschten Text markieren (Linken Mausbutton drücken und über den Text ziehen). Danach den Firefox starten, hier ins Forum, "Antwort erstellen" und mit "Mittlerer Maustaste" den kopierten Text einfügen.

Ich persönlich bevorzuge die dritte Art, weiß aber nicht ob sie von jedem Programm unterstützt wird.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Soak

gut.... jetz hab ich die datei wieder mal hochgeladen:

http://mitglied.lycos.de/chipigoku/doxygen.log

wie kann man den fehler raussuchen?

und woher weiss ich, was genau daran zu ändern gibt?

----------

## psyqil

 :Neutral:  Ich seh da keinen Fehler drin... ich seh nicht mal den Zusammenhang mit Doxygen, das ist doch alles Alsa. Versuch aber trotzdem mal in Deiner make.conf ein "-doc" zu den USE-Flags zu packen.

----------

## SinoTech

 *Soak wrote:*   

> gut.... jetz hab ich die datei wieder mal hochgeladen:
> 
> http://mitglied.lycos.de/chipigoku/doxygen.log
> 
> wie kann man den fehler raussuchen?
> ...

 

Ein Fehler äussert sich dadurch das der Build fehlschlägt. Das heißt es kommt sowas in der Art:

```

Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r2 failed.

!!! Function build, Line 974, Exitcode 2

!!! make World failed 

```

Der eigentliche Fehler steht dann etwa in den 20 Zeilen dadrüber. Wichtig dabei sind die Zeilen die sowas wie "Cannot find file", "no such file or directory" oder "ERROR ..." enthalten. Was man dann ändern muss kann man vorher nicht sagen, das ist von Fehler zu Fehler verschieden.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Soak

hmm.... okay .... leider wird bei dem befehl

```
emerge irgendwas 2>&1 >logdatei.txt 
```

der fehler nich mitgelogt oO'

----------

## SinoTech

Wenn er nicht in die Datei umgeleitet wird, sollte er auf der Standardausgabe erscheinen (Also in deinem Terminal in dem du den "emerge" gestartet hast). In dem Fall bietet sich dann doch die 3. Möglichkeit an (Mit linker Maustaste Text markieren und mit der mittleren im Browser einfügen) !?

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Soak

das mit linker maustaste .... is schon etwas schwierig, wenn man unter der konsole arbeitet oO

hm.... wenn ich

```
emerge kde | less
```

eingebe, kann ich das besser speichern?

----------

## SinoTech

Nein kannst du nicht, da "less" nichts in eine Datei speichert. "less" dient dazu in Standardausgabe etwas herumzustöbern (Mit den Pfeiltasten kannst du rauf und runter scrollen, mit "/" kannst du nach Begriffen suchen, ...). Naja, wie auch immer, probiere doch mal die zweite Möglichkeit:

In die "/etc/make.conf" ein Logdir eintragen:

```

PORT_LOGDIR="/ein/Verzeichniss/zum/Loggen/"

```

In dem angegebenen Verzeichniss legt "emerge" dann die entsprechenden Logs an.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Soak

nachdem ich make.conf eingegeben und nun ist in einer datei namens build.log.save das hier aufgetaucht (beim kompilieren/installieren von kde)

```

Calculating dependencies  ....

 [32;01m*[0m Previous xorg-x11 installation detected.

 [32;01m*[0m Enabling PAM features in xorg-x11.

>>> Unpacking source...

 [32;01m*[0m Unpacking 6.8.2 source ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Unpacking Gentoo files and patches ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Unpacking Gentoo cursors ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Unpacking fonts ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Excluding patches...

 [32;01m*[0m   9990_x86_6.8.0-nvxbox-20050107.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   9991_x86_6.8.1.904-xbox-pci-20050207.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   7500_all_4.0.1-s390-nohardware.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   5851_all_6.7.99.1-tdfx-dri-fix-low-texmem-hang.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

QA Notice: USE Flag 'elibc_FreeBSD' not in IUSE for x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r2

QA Notice: USE Flag 'elibc_OpenBSD' not in IUSE for x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r2

 [32;01m*[0m Done excluding patches.

 [32;01m*[0m Applying various patches (bugfixes/updates) ...

 [32;01m*[0m   0119_all_exports-lib-v2.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   0124_all_4.3.0-xorgconf-xfs-example.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   0126_all_4.2.99.3-startx-v2.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   0127_all_4.3.99-makefile-fastbuild.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   0128_all_4.2.0-imake-tmpdir-v2.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   0129_all_startx-nolisten-tcp.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   0130_all_4.2.1-fix-shared-libXau-link.v2.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   0131_all_4.2.99.3-Imake-make-icondir-configable-v3.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   0132_all_4.2.1-libX11-build-order-fix.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   0160_all_4.2.99.4-IncludeSharedObjectInNormalLib.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   0165_all_4.2.99.901-dont-install-Xcms.txt.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   0199_all_4.2.0-die-ugly-pattern-die-die-die-v2.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   0202_all_4.2.1-gl-matrix-man-fixes.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   0205_all_6.7.99.1-xman-bzip2-v2.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   0208_all_4.2.99.901-fix-xfree86-man-version-string.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   0270_all_4.1.0-s390-cpp.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   0350_all_4.2.0-vt7.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   0350_all_4.3.0-xbiff-FHS.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   0410_all_4.3-keyboard-fixes-and-hp-symbols.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   0425_all_6.7.0-sun-type6-keyboard.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   0430_all_6.8.0-sparc-add-mach64-to-devel-dri-drivers.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   0440_all_6.8.0-support-cymotion-master-and-ibm-space-saver-keyboards.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   0475_all_4.3.99.13-xterm-resources-home-end-keys.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   0485_all_6.8.0-afb-cfb-dlloader-fixes.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   0487_all_6.8.2-add-relocation-type-10-to-elfloader.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   0490_all_6.8.0-sparc-dlloader-cflags.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   0495_all_6.8.0-sunffb-imake.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   0700_all_4.2.0-sessreg-highuid.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   1010_all_fontconfig-2.1-slighthint.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   1030_all_XFree86-4.2.99.3-embeddedbitmap-v2.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   1050_all_6.8.2-xft-releasefile-crash.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   1110_all_6.8.0-force-build-font-utils-if-needed.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   1214_all_4.3.0-radeon-disable-VideoRAM-option.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   2000_all_6.8.0-fb-convert-rgb-to-bgr-when-needed.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   4152_all_4.3.0-allow-xdm-server-quotes.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   4155_all_6.8.99.14-xdm-ipv6-without-kernel-ipv6.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   5115_all_4.3.0-radeon-reinit.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   5130_all_4.3.0-ati-r128-chip-names-touchup.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   5135_all_6.8.1-r128-ppc-vgaaccess.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   5137_all_6.8.2-fix-r128-undefined-write-depth.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   5150_all_4.3.0-ia64-radeon-preint10.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   5160_all_6.8.1-benh-radeon-ppc-fixes-v2.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   5170_all_6.8.1.904-radeon-add-bioshotkeys-option.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   5180_all_6.8.2-back-out-extra-radeonsetfblocation.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   5190_all_6.8.2-radeon-render-byteswap.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   5200_all_6.8.0-newport-accel-v4.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   5350_all_4.3.99.902-ia64-hp-nv-memory-barrier.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   5800_all_6.7.99.1-tdfx-libglide-name-v2.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   5850_all_4.2.0-tdfx-disable-dri-on-16Mb-cards-in-hires.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   5900_all_6.7.0-acecad-v2.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   5901_all_4.2.99.3-acecad-debug-v2.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   7000_all_4.1.0-ia64-hp-vgaHW-memory-barrier2.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   7100_all_4.3.0-ia64-pci-infinite-loop.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   7200_all_4.3.0-ia64-slowbcopy.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   9000_all_6.7.99.2-lnx-evdev-core-v3.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   9001_all_4.3.0-lnx-evdev-keyboard-v2.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   9002_all_6.7.0-lnx-evdev-mouse.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   9003_all_6.8.2-lnx-evdev-keyboard-dont-grab.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   9010_all_6.7.99.1-logitech-ps2-plusplus-v2.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   9016_all_4.3.0-libfontenc-IncludeSharedObjectInNormalLib.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   9133_all_4.3.0-SDK-add-missing-includes-for-vnc.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   9180_all_4.3.0-xcursorgen-check-malloc-return.patch ...

[A[73G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m

```

----------

## SinoTech

Hmm .. also der Dateiname "build.log.save" sagt mir eigentlich nichts. Und auch in dem was du gepostet hast ist kein Fehler zu finden (Da steht nur drin das einige Patches angewendet wurden). Normalerweise sollte in dem Verzeichniss, das du in der "/etc/make.conf" angegeben hast, folgendes enthalten sein:

```

4436-xmingw-gcc-3.4.2.log        4442-cvsd-1.0.7.log                    4448-ftpbase-0.00.log        4455-vsftpd-2.0.3-r1.log

4437-mplayer-1.0_pre6-r4.log     4442-cvsd-1.0.8.log                    4449-ftpbase-0.00.log        4456-nfs-utils-1.0.6-r6.log

4437-xmingw-gcc-3.4.2.log        4443-cvsd-1.0.8.log                    4449-vsftpd-2.0.3-r1.log     4456-tiff-3.7.3.log

4438-mplayer-1.0_pre6-r4.log     4443-linc-1.0.3.log                    4450-vsftpd-1.2.2.log        4457-samba-3.0.14a-r2.log

4438-vlc-0.8.1-r1.log            4444-libungif-4.1.3.log                4450-vsftpd-2.0.3-r1.log     4457-tiff-3.7.2.log

4439-vlc-0.8.1-r1.log            4444-linc-1.0.3.log                    4451-vsftpd-1.2.2.log        4457-tiff-3.7.3.log

4439-xine-ui-0.99.3.log          4445-libungif-4.1.3.log                4451-vsftpd-2.0.3-r1.log     4458-libxslt-1.1.14-r2.log

4440-wine-20050419.log           4445-mozilla-firefox-bin-1.0.6-r2.log  4452-ftpbase-0.00.log        4458-samba-3.0.10.log

4440-xine-ui-0.99.3.log          4446-gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1.log         4452-vsftpd-1.2.2.log        4458-samba-3.0.14a-r2.log

4441-blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.02.log  4446-mozilla-firefox-bin-1.0.6-r2.log  4453-ftpbase-0.00.log        4459-kpdf-3.4.1-r1.log

4441-blackdown-jre-1.4.2.02.log  4447-foomatic-db-20050606.log          4453-vsftpd-1.2.2.log        4459-libxslt-1.1.14-r2.log

4441-cvsd-1.0.7.log              4447-gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1.log         4454-ftpbase-0.00.log        4459-libxslt-1.1.14.log

4441-sun-jdk-1.5.0.04.log        4448-foomatic-db-20041220.log          4454-vsftpd-2.0.3-r1.log     4460-kpdf-3.4.1-r1.log

4441-wine-20050419.log           4448-foomatic-db-20050606.log          4455-nfs-utils-1.0.6-r6.log  4460-kpdf-3.4.1.log

```

Anzahl und Namen der Dateien hängen natürlich von dem ab was du gemerged hast.

Mfg

Sino

@ EDIT:

Habe mich damit noch nie richtig beschäftigt da meine merges normalersweise ohne probleme verlaufen. Aber so wie ich das sehe extistert für jeden merge den du ausführst zwei Dateien. Eine Datei in der die komplette Ausgabe enthalten ist (Also was der Compiler ausspuckt etc.) und eine Datei in der Informationen enthalten sind die "emerge" zwischendurch ausspuckt. Beispiel für "cvsd-1.0.8":

Datei 1:

```

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking cvsd-1.0.8.tar.gz to /usr/local/portage_tmp/portage/cvsd-1.0.8/work

>>> Source unpacked.

 * econf: updating cvsd-1.0.8/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating cvsd-1.0.8/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --with-libwrap

configure: configuring cvsd 1.0.8

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for gawk... (cached) gawk

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

[...]

```

Datei 2:

```

To configure cvsd please read /usr/share/doc/cvsd-1.0.8/README.gz

```

In der Datei in der Compilerausgaben etc. drin stehen solltest du auch die Fehlermeldung finden (Logischerweise am Ende der Datei, da nach dem Fehler der merge ja abgebrochen wird und nichts weier in die Datei geschrieben wird).

----------

## Soak

So.... jetz hab ich mal  zuerst 'emerge kde' und danach 'emerge doxygen' (für was is eigentlich doxygen da?)

kde(XXXXX-alsa-1.0.9.log):

```
...

(cd .libs && rm -f libasound.la && ln -s ../libasound.la libasound.la)

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-lib-1.0.9/work/alsa-lib-1.0.9/src'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-lib-1.0.9/work/alsa-lib-1.0.9/src'

Making all in aserver

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-lib-1.0.9/work/alsa-lib-1.0.9/aserver'

if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../include -I../include -I../src/pcm    -O3 -MT aserver.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/aserver.Tpo" \

  -c -o aserver.o `test -f 'aserver.c' || echo './'`aserver.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/aserver.Tpo" ".deps/aserver.Po"; \

else rm -f ".deps/aserver.Tpo"; exit 1; \

fi

/bin/sh ../libtool --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O3   -o aserver  aserver.o ../src/libasound.la 

mkdir .libs

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O3 -o .libs/aserver aserver.o  ../src/.libs/libasound.so -lm -ldl -lpthread

creating aserver

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-lib-1.0.9/work/alsa-lib-1.0.9/aserver'

Making all in alsalisp

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-lib-1.0.9/work/alsa-lib-1.0.9/alsalisp'

if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../include -I../include -I../src/alisp    -O3 -MT alsalisp.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/alsalisp.Tpo" \

  -c -o alsalisp.o `test -f 'alsalisp.c' || echo './'`alsalisp.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/alsalisp.Tpo" ".deps/alsalisp.Po"; \

else rm -f ".deps/alsalisp.Tpo"; exit 1; \

fi

/bin/sh ../libtool --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O3   -o alsalisp  alsalisp.o ../src/libasound.la 

mkdir .libs

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O3 -o .libs/alsalisp alsalisp.o  ../src/.libs/libasound.so -lm -ldl -lpthread

creating alsalisp

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-lib-1.0.9/work/alsa-lib-1.0.9/alsalisp'

Making all in test

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-lib-1.0.9/work/alsa-lib-1.0.9/test'

make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-lib-1.0.9/work/alsa-lib-1.0.9/test'

Making all in utils

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-lib-1.0.9/work/alsa-lib-1.0.9/utils'

make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-lib-1.0.9/work/alsa-lib-1.0.9/utils'

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-lib-1.0.9/work/alsa-lib-1.0.9'

make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-lib-1.0.9/work/alsa-lib-1.0.9'

make -C include all

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-lib-1.0.9/work/alsa-lib-1.0.9/include'

make  all-recursive

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-lib-1.0.9/work/alsa-lib-1.0.9/include'

Making all in sound

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-lib-1.0.9/work/alsa-lib-1.0.9/include/sound'

make[3]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-lib-1.0.9/work/alsa-lib-1.0.9/include/sound'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-lib-1.0.9/work/alsa-lib-1.0.9/include'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-lib-1.0.9/work/alsa-lib-1.0.9/include'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-lib-1.0.9/work/alsa-lib-1.0.9/include'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-lib-1.0.9/work/alsa-lib-1.0.9/include'

make -C doc doc

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-lib-1.0.9/work/alsa-lib-1.0.9/doc'

doxygen doxygen.cfg

make[1]: doxygen: Command not found

make[1]: *** [doc] Error 127

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-lib-1.0.9/work/alsa-lib-1.0.9/doc'

make: *** [doc] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.9 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 37, Exitcode 2

!!! failed to generate docs

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

doxygen(XXXXX-doxygen-1.4.2.log):

```
>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking doxygen-1.4.2.src.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/doxygen-1.4.2/work

>>> Source unpacked.

  Autodetected platform linux-g++... 

  QTDIR environment variable not set!

  Checking for Qt...QTDIR not set and Qt not found at standard locations!

tmake requires the QTDIR environment variable to be set.

check the Qt installation instructions!

!!! ERROR: app-doc/doxygen-1.4.2 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 38, Exitcode 2

!!! "./configure" failed.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen ^^'

----------

## psyqil

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Versuch aber trotzdem mal in Deiner make.conf ein "-doc" zu den USE-Flags zu packen.

 Löst zwar nicht direkt das Problem, ist in diesem Fall aber die beste Lösung.

----------

## Soak

und wo muss ich genau bei der make.conf das "-doc" machen?

```
PORT_LOGDIR="/ein/Verzeichniss/zum/Loggen/ -doc" 
```

??

----------

## SinoTech

Jop, "psyqil" hat recht. Da du die "docs" wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht brauchst, ist es das einfachst diese aus den USE-Flags zu schmeissen.

Ansonsten ist doxygen dazu gut dir eine Doku zu vorhandemem Quelltext zu generieren (In etwa das selbe was "javadoc" für java-source tut). Dein Problem scheint anscheinend folgendes zu sein:

1. Emerge versucht zu den alsa-libs eine Doku zu generieren (Mit Hilfe von Doxygen). Da "doxygen" nicht installiert ist gibt es eine Fehlermeldung.

2. Beim Versuch "doxygen" zu emergen bekommst du eine Fehlermeldung das "qt" nicht installiert ist.

Also hast du folgende Möglichkeiten das problem zu beheben:

1. Du nimmst "doc" aus deinen USE-Flags

2. Du benutzt kein KDE, dann kannst du "qt" aus deinen USE-Flags nehmen (Und danach kompiliert "doxygen" ohne Probleme)

3. Erst "qt" installieren, dann "doxygen" installieren, dann "alsa-lib" installieren.

Mfg

SinoLast edited by SinoTech on Tue Aug 09, 2005 12:54 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## SinoTech

Nein, das "doc" ist ein USE-Flag, und kommt somit in die Zeile "USE=...".

Mfg

Sino

----------

## psyqil

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Jop, "psykil" hat recht.

 Danke, "SinoTek"!  :Razz:  *Quote:*   

> 3. Erst "qt" installieren, dann "doxygen" installieren, dann "alsa-lib" installieren.

 Wobei alsa-lib ja doxygen und doxygen qt als Abhängigkeit installieren sollte. Ein fehlendes env-update && source /etc/profile vielleicht? "emerge kde" lief ja schon an.

Ich weiß aber auch nicht, ob "doc" überhaupt ein Standardflag ist... Soak, ich würde gerne Deine make.conf sehen, und ein "emerge --info". Hast Du 'ne Knoppix zur Hand? Oder "emerge gpm", dann klappt's auch mit dem kopieren.

----------

## SinoTech

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *SinoTech wrote:*   Jop, "psykil" hat recht. 
> 
> Danke, "SinoTek"! 
> ...

 

Ups ... schon verbessert  :Very Happy: 

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Soak

THX jetzt hat er kde und das kleinere zeug installiert ^^

jetzt haette ich noch eine frage:

wie bringe ich es zu laufen?

startet er naechstes mal automatisch mit kde? oder muss ich einpaar parameter aendern?

----------

## SinoTech

Nein, er startet KDE nicht automatisch. Du hast jetzt zwei Möglichkeiten ...

1. Du loggst dich nach dem booten in der Shell ein und startest von dort KDE

```

$ startkde

```

oder ...

2. du benutzt einen graphischen Login-Manager (der dir dann auch die verfügbaren Windowmanager anzeigt). Da du KDE schon installiert hast, und KDM dabei enthalten ist, schlage ich dir vor den "KDM" zu benutzen.

Um KDM dazuzubringen direkt nach dem booten zu starten tust du folgendes:

a) Füge in "/etc/rc.conf" folgende Zeile ein

```

DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"

XSESSION="kde-3.4.1"

```

XSESSION gibt dabei an welcher Windowmanager gestartet wird falls du dir im Loginmanager keinen auswählst.

b) Als nächstes fügst du das Initscript "xdm" in den default-runlevel ein:

```

rc-update add xdm default

```

Das führt dazu das der graphische Loginmanager nach dem booten des PC's gestartet wird.

Und da wir um das ganze zu testen den Rechner nicht neustarten wollen, starten wir dieses Initscript noch einmal per Hand

```

$ /etc/init.d/xdm start

```

(Ansonsten würde es erst beim nächsten booten gestartet).

Falls noch Fragen -> Dann frag  :Wink: 

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Soak

danke ^^

ENDLICH bin ich im KDE X)

jedoch hätte ich nun ein anderes problem (SCHON wieder könnt ihr euch denken  :Smile:  )

die auflösung is auf minimal eingestellt und ich kann nichts richtigerkennen. jedoch weiss ich nicht, wo ich genau das einstellen kann. von SUSE wusste ich dass da ein extra-center gibt, doch ich finde nirgends, wo ich die hardware umstellen kann oO

 :Crying or Very sad: 

edit:

ich versuche grad den Linuxtreiber von ATI runter zu bekommen nun wollt ich fragen, wie ich dateien mit endungen .rpm und .tar.gz installieren kann oO

----------

## SinoTech

Um die Auflösung zu ändern musst du die "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" anpassen. Dort gibt es irgendwo mitten drin eine Section "Screen" die wie folgt aufgebaut ist:

```

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen1"

    Device      "nvidia1"

    Monitor     "CTX1569 CRT"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

```

"DefaultDepth" gibt dabei an welche "Display" Section benutzt werden soll (In meinem Fall also die mit 24 Bit Farbtiefe) (Du kannst mehrere "Display" Sectionen anlegen). Innerhalb der "Display" Section kannst du verschiedene Auflösungen angeben (Jeweils durch Leerzeichen getrennt). Beim starten des X-Servers wird automatisch erstmal die erste angegebene Auflösung genommen.

Innerhalb einer X-Session kann man dann zwischen den angegebenen Auflösungen wechseln:

1. Durch ein Programm das dir der WindowManager zur Verfügung stellt

Unter XFCE4

 -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Display

(Unter KDE düfte etwas ähnliches vorhanden sein ... kenne mich damit aber nicht aus).

2. Durch ein Tastemnkürzel .. glaube es war

```

<STRG> + <ALT> + <+>

```

bzw.

```

<STRG> + <ALT> + <->

```

Bin mir aber mit dem Tastenkürzel nicht mehr ganz sicher.

Wegen den ATI Treibern solltest du etwas im Forum suchen, denn dazu gibt es schon etliche Posts (Glaube die Treiber sind im Kernel enthalten).

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Soak

hmmm

ich habe nur eine xorg.conf.example gefunden, hab diese kopiert und xorg.conf benannt. danach konnte ich es nichtmehr starten. hab xorg.conf geloescht und nun funktiert wenigstens das grafische wieder .... woran kann das liegen  :Question: 

----------

## sokar2000

```
xorgconfig
```

wäre hier das Stichwort. Ausführen in 'ner Konsole, oder sich auskennen und die xorg.conf selber anlegen  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Soak

hmm.... nachdem ich das xorgconfig ausgeführt hab, und wieder kde angeschmissen hab, hat es WIEDER nicht funktioniert ;_;

woran kann das liegen?

zudem versuche ich jetzt ständig meine soundkarte anzubekommen. (creative Audigy 2 ZS)  ... aber es kommt ständig eine bescheuerte meldung -.-'

wo bekomm ich nen treiber dafür her bzw. wie bekomme ich ihn an? (im kernel konnte man ja auch aussuchen was für sk man hat, wobei meine dabei aufgelistet ist)

----------

## sokar2000

Eehh, ein bisschen Genauer wäre interessant.

Startet der xserver? Wenn nicht, Fehlermeldung?

----------

## Soak

also ich starte übers init.d - script, dann flaggert der bildschirm und ich werd wieder ohne meldung in die console geschmissen -.-

----------

## SinoTech

1. Bevor du dich dem Sound widmest, solltest du erstmal deine graphische Benutzeroberfläche zum laufen kriegen

2. Fehlermeldungen von xorg stehen in "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", bzw. wenn du nicht über das Initscript startest, sondern direkt ein "startkde" machst, werden Fehler auch auf der Standardausgabe ausgegeben.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Soak

ich hab mal die logdatei wiedermal hochgeladen

http://mitglied.lycos.de/chipigoku/xorglog.txt[/url]Last edited by Soak on Fri Aug 12, 2005 12:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SinoTech

Problem ist das das Device für deine Maus falsch angegeben ist.

Such mal in deiner "xorg.conf" nach einer Section die "InputDevice" heißt und etwa wie folgt aussieht (Kann bei dir etwas anders aussehen):

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse0"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option   "Protocol"   "IMPS/2"

    Option   "Device"   "/dev/mouse"

    Option   "Buttons"    "5"

    Option   "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

EndSection

```

Dann änderst du :

```

    Option   "Device"   "/dev/mouse"

```

um in :

```

    Option   "Device"   "/dev/input/mouse0"

```

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Soak

ok

hab ich gemacht.

nun werd ich nichtmehr auf die konsole geschmissen jedoch, als ich 

```
$ /etc/init.d/xdm start 
```

eingegeben habe, flimmerte das bild, zeigte nochmal die konsole und hat das login-screen gezeigt. nun hab ich jedoch trotzdem nurnoch die 640x480 auflösung oO[/code]

----------

## SinoTech

 *Soak wrote:*   

> ok
> 
> hab ich gemacht.
> 
> nun werd ich nichtmehr auf die konsole geschmissen jedoch, als ich 
> ...

 

Dann poste doch mal deine xorg.conf. Denn ohne ist es schwer zu sagen wo das Problem liegt  :Wink: 

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Soak

sry, war unterwegs in der stadt ^^'

http://mitglied.lycos.de/chipigoku/xorglog.txt

hab die datei erneuert  :Wink: 

----------

## psyqil

 *Soak wrote:*   

> sry, war unterwegs in der stadt ^^'

 An einem Mittwochabend? Nicht zufällig in Düsseldorf?  :Razz:  *Quote:*   

> http://mitglied.lycos.de/chipigoku/xorglog.txt

 Das ist das Log, das sieht gut aus. Wir hätten gerne die xorg.conf!  :Wink: 

----------

## Soak

nö ich wohne in bayreuth (ist eigentlich sehr langweilig hier  :Confused:  )

ups... verlesen ... war wohl zu müde  :Laughing: 

die xorg.conf folgt X)

edit:

ich hab nochmal xorg.conf ausprobiert ... hoffe ich hab es überhaupt richtig eingestellt aber es FUNKTIONIERT oO ... 

jetzt hab ich eine auflösung von 1024x768

momentan weiss ich immernoch nich wie ich das mit dem sound hinbekomme oO

----------

## SinoTech

Wenn es funktioniert kannst du nicht allzuviel falsch gemacht haben  :Wink: 

Für Sound schaust mal hier:

HOWTO ALSA sound mixer aka dmix

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Soak

danke erstmal

bei mir funktioniert der befehl nicht:

```
# lspci | grep -i audio
```

es kommt wie bei

```
locate

qpkg -I -v | grep alsa 

equery -i list *alsa*

alias snd-card-0 snd-your-module

```

eine meldung, dass er diese befehle nicht kennt.

----------

## psyqil

Hach, immer das gleiche hier...  :Razz:  lspci ist Teil von sys-apps/pciutils und nicht automatisch installiert. Also entweder emerge pciutils oder cat /proc/pci|grep audio, tut genauso!

----------

## SinoTech

Und für "qpkg" bzw. "equery" brauchst du "gentoolkit".

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Soak

ich bin ja soooooo toll -.-'

da merkt man wieder, dass ich einfach NULL-durchblick habe

seitdem ich alsa installiert habe, bootet mein gentoo nichtmehr, mit einem fehler, das alsa keine soundkarte findet. dann is schluss. nichmal in meine console komm ich nichmehr rein oO

.... 

was könnte ich da machen?

mit livecd alsa deinstallieren?

P.S.: wenn ihr sagen wollt "Soak, du bist so ein riessen trottel, dich sollte man nichtmal an einen pc lassen" schreibt einfach &&& -.- geht schneller zu schreiben

----------

## SinoTech

 *Soak wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich bin ja soooooo toll -.-'
> 
> da merkt man wieder, dass ich einfach NULL-durchblick habe
> ...

 

Hmm ... also normal sollte das System auch booten wenn alsa irgendwelche Mätzchen macht. Starte mal mit der LiveCD, chroote in dein System und entferne "alsa" aus allen Runleveln (Sollte ja normal nur "default" sein). Wenn danach wieder alles funktioniert sehen wir weiter.

```

$ rc-update del alsasound default

```

 *Soak wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S.: wenn ihr sagen wollt "Soak, du bist so ein riessen trottel, dich sollte man nichtmal an einen pc lassen" schreibt einfach &&& -.- geht schneller zu schreiben

 

Du kannst zwar (wahrscheinlich) nichts dafür, aber falls du auf sowas stehst  :Very Happy: 

"Soak, du bist so ein riessen trottel, dich sollte man nichtmal an einen pc lassen"

Evtl. bist auch nur einer dieser unglücklichen gestalten  :Wink: 

Mfg

Sino

EDIT:

Achja, wie hast du den Kernel erstellt ? Manuell oder mit Hilfe von "genkernel" ?

Hast du das alsa-Zeug im Kernel  oder als Modul ?

----------

## Soak

ich glaub ich hab es als modul, da ich im kernel nichts mit alsa angekreuzt hab ^^'

so das blöde is nu, dass nachdem der pc fragt, wie ich das booten möchte, dass er sich beim startbildschirm aufhöngt bzw. beim laden.

also, man muss ja auswählen bei [F1] gentoo, gentoo-nofb (oderähnliches), gentoo-en64t (dito), gentoo-en64t-nofb (dito) der memtest und bei

[F2] -nousb, -nofirewire, -detect,  -nohotplug....

ich hab da verschiedenste varianten versucht und bei den -en64t - sachen kommt ein fehler, dass der kernel nicht gefunden wurde. ansonsten wenn ich enter drück, hängt er sich bei einem bild von gentoo auf bzw. bei auflistung/booten.

...

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Evtl. bist auch nur einer dieser unglücklichen gestalten 

 

das hoff ich mal nicht, sonst ist meine ganze ausbildung für die katz ^^

----------

## SinoTech

Jo keine Ahnung was man für Auswahlmöglichkeiten bei den neuen LiveCD's hat (Meine ist glaub 2004.1 oder so ... also schon etwas älter).

Aber habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden das du nicht mal mehr über die LiveCD booten kannst ?

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Soak

ich hoffe mal dass das die livecd ist ^^'

zumindest hat es ein freund von mir geschaft mit dieser cd zu booten .... 

anonsten wo kann ich die nochmal runterladen (ich glaub ich hab eh nichtmehr die neuest)

----------

## SinoTech

Ist ja egal ob das die neuste ist oder nicht. Aber wenn du die ganze Zeit damit booten konntest und jetzt auf einmal nicht mehr, dann ist das komisch.

Also um das nochmal klar zu stellen:

- Die ganze Zeit hast du über die LiveCD ohne Probleme gebootet !?

- Jetzt geht es nicht mehr !?

- Und auch normal booten geht nicht !?

Wenn dem so ist:

- Hast du Prozessor übertaktet ?

- Ist der RAM evtl. defekt ?

- ...

Evtl. solltest du dafür einen eigenen Thread starten. Das Problem diese Threads ist ja nun anscheinend gelöst. Bei einem neuen Thread würden sicherlich mehr Leute rein schauen.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Soak

naja... mit der cd wurde ca. 4 mal gebootet, um zu installieren, um irgendetwas anderes zu machen (freund hat mir geholfen, wobei er ziemlich wenig begabtheit hat, etwas zu erklären) und schon bei ihm hat es schon rumgetan... es könnte auch sein, dass ich die normale installationscd mit der livecd verwechsle ^^'

mein windows bootet auch normal und übertakten bin ich nicht der freund dafür, da es mir zu riskant ist

edit:

ich bin mir langsam sehr sicher, dass das die installations-cd ist... weiss jetzt aber nicht, WO ich jetzt die LIVECD herbekome oO

----------

## SinoTech

LiveCD == Installations CD

Eine LiveCD ist eine CD auf der praktisch schon eine laufende Linux Installation vorhanden ist. Du benutzt diese um zu booten und anschliesend ein neues System aufzusetzen. Gibts es beim booten mit der CD irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen ? Hast du als du alsa installiert hast sonst noch was am Kernel verändert ?

Mfg

Sino

EDIT:

Mach unbedingt einen neuen Thread auf. Das hier hat ja mit dem ursprünglichen Thema gar nichts mehr zu tun.

----------

## format c:

Mein Gott seid ihr freundlich.

Sorry, aber das mußte jetzt sein.

----------

## psyqil

 *format c: wrote:*   

> Mein Gott seid ihr freundlich.

  :Very Happy:  Welcome to Gentoo!

----------

## SinoTech

 *format c: wrote:*   

> Mein Gott seid ihr freundlich.
> 
> Sorry, aber das mußte jetzt sein.

 

 :Very Happy:  Mache das nicht aus freundlichkeit, sondern ausschließlich um meinen Postcount zu erhöhen  :Very Happy: 

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Soak

hmm... ok .... jetzt hab ich schonmal geschaft ins livecd zu kommen ^^'

ich habe nämlich ständig das "-" mit eingegeben

```
gentoo-nofb -nousb -nofirewire -nodetect ...
```

tja jetzt funktioniert ... wie komm ich jetzt auf meine partition (die linuxpartition ist hda11. fragt lieber nicht, warum ich soviele hab  :Smile:  )

```
mnt hda11/
```

aber man muss ja da noch ein zielpfad angeben, wo es erreichbar ist (bei mir sind die windows-platten auf der festplatte /mnt/windows/C ...)

----------

## SinoTech

Du solltest dich etwas mehr mit Linux auseinandersetzen  :Very Happy:  (Und auch man-pages lesen):

 *man mount wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  The standard form of the mount command, is
> 
>               mount -t type device dir
> ...

 

Das heißt für dich ...

1. Mit der LiveCD booten

2. Unter /mnt ein Verzeichniss anlegen

```

$ mkdir /mnt/gentoo

```

3. Wie in der man-page beschrieben deine Linux partition mounten

```

$ mount -t ext3 /dev/hda11 /mnt/gentoo

```

(Wobei die "-t" Option angibt welches Dateisystem auf der Partition benutzt wird. Diese Option kannst du aber normalerweise auch weglassen).

Danach "chrootest" du, wie in der Anleitung beschrieben in dein System

```

$ chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

```

Und schon bist du in deinem System und kannst dort Änderungen vornehmen.

Meine Fragen hast du aber noch immer nicht beantwortet  :Sad:  (Und wie gesagt, ein neues Topic würde dir sicherlich mehr Antworten bringen  :Wink:  ).

Also hier nochmal ein (ergänzter) Fragenkatalog :

1. Hast du den Kernel von Hand oder mit Hilfe von genkernel erstellt ?

2. Hast du, als du alsa installiert hast, sonst noch etwas am Kernel geändert

3. Bleibt das System beim booten immer an der selbe Stelle stehen (Beim booten OHNE LiveCD) ?

4. ...

Mfg

Sino

----------

## psyqil

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> 1. Mit der LiveCD booten
> 
> 2. Unter /mnt ein Verzeichniss anlegen
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/gentoo': File exists
```

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## SinoTech

Tja, sieht man mal wieder wie stabil Linux läuft. Habe die LiveCD schon solange nicht mehr gebraucht das ich schon gar nicht mehr weiß wie diese aufgebaut ist  :Smile: 

Also lassen wir Schritt 2 weg  :Wink: 

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Soak

hmm.. werd ich mal ausprobieren ^^

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Meine Fragen hast du aber noch immer nicht beantwortet  (Und wie gesagt, ein neues Topic würde dir sicherlich mehr Antworten bringen  ).
> 
> Also hier nochmal ein (ergänzter) Fragenkatalog :
> ...

 

das tut mir leid  :Sad: 

1. wenn ich mich nicht täusch per hand (halt mit diesem auswahl makeconfig (oder so ähnlich .... weiss jetz nich mehr wie der befehl war)

2. nö

3. ja und das blöde ist, wenn ich [ALT]+[STRG]+[ENTF] drück hängt er sich beim herunterfahren des MODULES von Alsa auf

4. ...?

----------

## SinoTech

 *Soak wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> 1. wenn ich mich nicht täusch per hand (halt mit diesem auswahl makeconfig (oder so ähnlich .... weiss jetz nich mehr wie der befehl war)
> ...

 

So ?

```

$ make menuconfig

```

oder so

```

$ genkernel --menuconfig

```

- Bei zweiterem bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die syntax so stimmt

- Bei ersterem hast du auch ein "make && make modules_install" zum Schluß gemacht ? Und auch den neuen Kernel nach "/boot" kopiert ? (Nicht vergessen "/boot" vorher zu mounten falls du eine extra Bootpartition eingerichtet hast ?).

Startet der Rechner wieder normal wenn du "alsasound" aus den angegebenen Runleveln entfernst ?

```

$ rc-update del alsasound

```

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Soak

THX ^^

es funktioniert endlich (linux)

durch den befehl

```
$ rc-update del alsasound 
```

... so jetzt versuch ich es nochmal mit meinem sound und wenn das wieder nicht funktioniert, weiss ich wenigstens, wie ich das zu löschen hab.

----------

## SinoTech

Hier mal noch ein anderer Link für alsa (Dismal Deutsch) : http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/alsa-guide.xml

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Soak

danke ich versuche grad das mit kernel zu machen, da er mit driver spinnt. denn wenn ich 

```

# /etc/init.d/alsasound stop

```

mach, kommt 

kommt genau der gleiche fehler, wie ich es beim booten hatte. bei der ersten und bei der dritten kam '!!'

und beim ersten stand 'no soundcard found' o.ä.!

nun wollt ich fragen, wenn ich ich den kernel neu kompiliere, wo muss ich das dann genau kopieren  bei der bootpartition und welche datei muss ich dann dorthinkopieren?

edit:

ich möchte gern nebenbei mit freunden chatten. jetzt woll ich fragen, wie ich am besten icq auf meinen rechner bekomm

edit2:

ich hab firefox installiert aber weiss nicht genau wo emerge firefox hininstalliert hat. im terminal gebe ich firefox ein und es kommt firefox, doch wie kann ich eine verknüpfung auf mein desktop machen?

----------

## SinoTech

 *Soak wrote:*   

> 
> 
> danke ich versuche grad das mit kernel zu machen, da er mit driver spinnt. denn wenn ich 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Übel  :Wink:  ... hatte aber auch Probleme mit den "alsa-driver" und bin daher auf die Kernel Module umgestiegen.

 *Soak wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nun wollt ich fragen, wenn ich ich den kernel neu kompiliere, wo muss ich das dann genau kopieren  bei der bootpartition und welche datei muss ich dann dorthinkopieren?
> 
> 

 

Kommt drauf an. Wenn du es OHNE "genkernel" machst, hast du zwei Möglichkeiten.

1. Zum kompilieren gibst du ein:

```

$ make && make modules_install

```

Dann ist der erstellte Kernel "/usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage". Den musst du dann nach "/boot" kopieren (Und falls du den Namen des Kernel änderst, dementsprechend auch die "/boot/grub/grub.conf" anpassen).

2. Zum kompilieren gibst du ein:

```

$ make && make install modules_install

```

Durch den Zusatz "install" wird dir der kernel automatisch nach "/boot" kopiert. "vmlinuz" ist dann ein Link der automatisch auf den aktuellsten Kernel zeigt.

Wie das ganze mit genkernel funktioniert weiß ich leider nicht.

 *Soak wrote:*   

> 
> 
> edit:
> 
> ich möchte gern nebenbei mit freunden chatten. jetzt woll ich fragen, wie ich am besten icq auf meinen rechner bekomm
> ...

 

Gibt für sowas verschiedene Varianten unter Linux. Ich bevorzuge "gaim" (Unterstützt ICQ, IRC, MSN, ...)

 *Soak wrote:*   

> 
> 
> edit2:
> 
> ich hab firefox installiert aber weiss nicht genau wo emerge firefox hininstalliert hat. im terminal gebe ich firefox ein und es kommt firefox, doch wie kann ich eine verknüpfung auf mein desktop machen?

 

Die binary, also die Datei die du aufrufen kannst, liegt unter "/usr/bin". Der Rest des Programmes liegt unter "/opt". Wie das mit den links auf dem Desktop ist kann ich dir nicht sagen, denn benutze hier XFCE4 (Und da ist sowas prinzipiel nicht möglich).

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Soak

hmm ich hab jetzt das mit firefox schonmal hinbekommen, doch jetz is wenn ich befehl eingeb, passiert dies:

```

dae ~ # make

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.

dae ~ # make menueconfig

make: *** No rule to make target `menueconfig'.  Stop.

dae ~ # make && mkae modules_install

make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.

```

obwohl ich als root eingelogt bin ;_; ich hab schon reboot gemacht, doch es hat nichts geholfen oO (dae is mein pcname)

----------

## SinoTech

Tja, Problem dürfte sein das du dich noch immer in deinem Homeverzeichniss befindest  :Very Happy: 

(Musst nach "/usr/src/linux" wechseln)

```

$ cd /usr/src/linux

$ make menuconfig

```

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Soak

oh man, bin ich n noob ... naja ... man muss ja alles erst lernen  :Wink: 

----------

## Soak

bei mir kommt immernoch diese meldung: 

```
daedalus ~ # /etc/init.d/alsasound stop

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...

/usr/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1163: No soundcards found...                [ !! ]

 * Unloading ALSA ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA modules ...                                             [ !! ]
```

was kann da nur ablaufen?

am anfang meint er immer er würde die soundcarte finden 

```
daedalus ~ # lspci -v | grep -i audio

0000:00:0c.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)
```

und dann das mitNo soundcards found...

obwohl ich mich GENAU den anleitungen halte.

edit:

es kommt genaugenommen diesr fehler:

```

daedalus ~ # /etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * Re-caching dependency info (mtimes differ)...

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_hwdep (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r11/alsa-driver/acore/snd-hwdep.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r11/alsa-driver/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_rawmidi (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r11/alsa-driver/acore/snd-rawmidi.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

Message from syslogd@daedalus at Fri Aug 12 21:42:59 2005 ...

daedalus kernel: Oops: 0000 [1] PREEMPT

Message from syslogd@daedalus at Fri Aug 12 21:42:59 2005 ...

daedalus kernel: CR2: 00000070306d64a8

/etc/init.d/alsasound: line 91:  9390 Killed                  /sbin/modprobe ${DRIVER}                                                                    [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r11/alsa-driver/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmes  [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...                                                 [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

 * No mixer config in /etc/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!    [ ok ]

```

edit:

nun hab ich auch das hier ausprobiert:

```
daedalus ~ # modprobe snd-emu10k1

WARNING: Error inserting snd_hwdep (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r11/alsa-driver/acore/snd-hwdep.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r11/alsa-driver/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_rawmidi (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r11/alsa-driver/acore/snd-rawmidi.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

----------

## SinoTech

 *Soak wrote:*   

> 
> 
> was kann da nur ablaufen?
> 
> am anfang meint er immer er würde die soundcarte finden 
> ...

 

"lspci" hat nichts mit "alsa" zu tun. Mit "lspci" kannst du nur abfragen welche Peripherie du im Rechner hast, die Treiber musst du schon selbst installieren. Also evtl. den falschen Soundkartentreiber im Kernel ausgewählt ?

 *Soak wrote:*   

> 
> 
> edit:
> 
> es kommt genaugenommen diesr fehler:
> ...

 

Hast du mal einen reboot probiert ?

Sorry, bin da im Moment etwas ratlos.

Achja, zur Not such bisserl im Forum. Habe solche Fehlermeldungen hier schon öfters gesehen.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Soak

der reboot hilft nicht

blöde frage aber wie kann ich *.bin dateien installieren?

----------

## SinoTech

1. Hast du "alsa-driver" wieder unmerged ? (Benutzt ja die Kerneltreiber).

```

$ emerge -C alsa-driver

```

2. Welchen Kernel benutzt du ?

3. Poste mal deine Kernel-config ("/usr/src/linux/.config")

 *Soak wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> blöde frage aber wie kann ich *.bin dateien installieren?
> ...

 

".bin" Dateien sind "BINaries". Also ausführbare Dateien. Von daher einfach:

```

$ /Pfad/zur/Datei/Dateiname

```

bzw. wenn du dich schon in deren Verzeichniss befindest:

```

$ ./Dateiname

```

("." steht für das aktuelle Verzeichniss und ist aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht in deiner $PATH Variable enthalten. Daher musst du immer ein "./" vor die auszuführende Datei stellen.)

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Soak

insgesammt hab ich ca. 5 mal den treiber installiert und deinstalliert.

Linuxkernel

soweit ich es gesehen hab ... bin mir nich so sicher ... hab ich kernel 2.6.11 (oder ähnlich)

----------

## SinoTech

"uname" zeigt dir an was du hast

```

$ uname -r

2.6.12-gentoo-r6

```

Bzw. für die lange Ausgabe

```

$ uname -a

Linux Lagrange 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 #15 Mon Aug 8 21:12:50 GMT 2005 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1800+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

Mfg

Sino

----------

## SinoTech

Na so wie ich das sehe hast du die Anleitung (Den Link den ich dir gepostet habe) nicht gründlich durchgearbeitet. "Alsa" ist in deinem Kernel nirgends aktiviert  :Sad:  und dann kann auch nichts funktionieren:

 *.config wrote:*   

> 
> 
> #
> 
> # Advanced Linux Sound Architecture
> ...

 

Weder ALSA noch OSS sind aktiv (Bei OSS sollte das auch so sein, da du "alsa" benutzen willst, nur ALSA müsste dann schon aktiv ein  :Very Happy:  ).

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Soak

so ich habs endlich:

```
2.6.11-gentoo-r11
```

ich habs ja eigentlich auf ursprung gesetzt wieder ...

----------

## Soak

wenn ich alsa als modul installiere, kommt das nach alsa config im fenster von KWrited:

```

 Message from syslogd@daedalus at Sat Aug 13 15:14:25 2005 ...

daedalus kernel: Oops: 0000 [1] PREEMPT 

 Message from syslogd@daedalus at Sat Aug 13 15:14:25 2005 ...

daedalus kernel: CR2: 00000070306d64a8
```

gibt es nicht alternativen zu alsa?

weil mit dem tiel werd ich langsam aber sicher wansinig  :Shocked: 

----------

## SinoTech

Es gibt noch das veraltete OSS (Open Sound System). Ist im Kernel direkt unter alsa. Weiß aber nicht inwiefern man dazu noch Userspace tools installieren muss.

Anonsten such ein bisschen im Forum nach deinem Alsa-Problem. Hat bisher noch jeder zum laufen bekommen .. also wirsd du es auch schaffen  :Wink: 

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Soak

bis jetzt hab ich leider nichts gefunden  :Sad: 

jetzt hab ich mal nochmal alles genau gelöscht und hab die moul-variante ausprobiert und als ich alsa-conf gemacht hab und er  /etc/modules.d/alsa modifiziert hat (über alsaconf)

kam KWrited sagte dieshier:

```

 Message from syslogd@daedalus at Sat Aug 13 22:51:56 2005 ...

daedalus kernel: Oops: 0000 [1] PREEMPT 

 Message from syslogd@daedalus at Sat Aug 13 22:51:57 2005 ...

daedalus kernel: CR2: 00000070306d64a8
```

zwischen bestätigung und dem ende von alsaconf steht dieser text:

```
Running modules-update...

Loading driver...

 * Re-caching dependency info (mtimes differ)...

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_hwdep (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r11/alsa-driver/acore/snd-hwdep.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r11/alsa-driver/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_rawmidi (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r11/alsa-driver/acore/snd-rawmidi.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

Message from syslogd@daedalus at Sat Aug 13 22:51:56 2005 ...

daedalus kernel: Oops: 0000 [1] PREEMPT

Message from syslogd@daedalus at Sat Aug 13 22:51:57 2005 ...

daedalus kernel: CR2: 00000070306d64a8

/etc/init.d/alsasound: line 91: 20423 Killed                  /sbin/modprobe ${DRIVER}                                                                    [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...                                             [ ok ]

Setting default volumes...

```

was könnte ich da ändern, das das funktioniert?

----------

## SinoTech

```

WARNING: Error inserting snd_hwdep (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r11/alsa-driver/acore/snd-hwdep.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

Was sagt denn "dmesg" ?

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Soak

dies hier

ich hab sogar schon ein thread im AMD64-Board hier im forum aufgemacht, die wissen es auch noch nicht, woran das liegt oO

----------

## SinoTech

Hmm .. hast du "dmesg" nach einem reboot gemacht, oder nachdem du versucht hast "alsasound" zu starten ? Sehe da nämlich keine wirkliche Fehlermeldung wegen der Module  :Sad: .

Mfg

Sino

----------

